# Eligibility for PR Status



## merikrx08 (May 5, 2008)

Hi,
I came to Australia as a student dependent in December, 2004. I did my year 11 and 12 in 2005 to 2006. I am now on my own student visa intending to train in clinical psychology at the University of Southern Queensland. I've been working part-time with McDonalds for the last three years.

Prior to 2004, I did primary schooling in Townsville in 1996 to 1997 when one of my parents was studying there.

I intend to apply for PR status, but Im not sure if Im eligible. What step shoud I take if I apply? And do I apply for permanent residency or skilled visa?

Thank you,
Joyce.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Joyce,

Welcome to the forum.

I'd suggest you call a migration agent and see what they advise. The first consultation is free, usually without charge.

If you've been here since 2004, are your parents now Citizens?

Maybe they could sponsor you Child Visa (Onshore) (Subclass 802)

TBH I'm not an expert on all the different types of visas and their requirements so again, I'd recommend phoning an agent for clarification on your options.

Dolly


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

merikrx08 said:


> And do I apply for permanent residency or skilled visa?
> 
> Thank you,
> Joyce.


Hi Joyce,

I agree with Dolly about checking with an agent.

If you also want to look up things for yourself in the meantime you can see the visa types if you click through the link in the "Please read..." post. 

I'm not sure if you could apply for a skilled visa since I'm not sure that you would have enough experience, but like Dolly I'm not an expert on these matters.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## merikrx08 (May 5, 2008)

Thank you Dolly and Karen. Your help is well appreciated.

Joyce


----------

